# Welcome KEN KREISEL as a New Sponsor / KEN KREISEL Ultimate Sub Giveaway



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

[img]http://www.hometheatershack.com/images/kreisel_logo_medium_border.png[/img]
Please join me in welcoming *KEN KREISEL* as a sponsor here at Home Theater Shack. Most of you will remember Ken Kreisel (pronounced kry-sell) from M&K Sound. The world’s top studios, producers, engineers, directors, composers, and sound designers use and rely on speakers and subwoofers designed by Ken Kreisel to create the music and sound for some of the world’s biggest blockbuster movies. 

KEN KREISEL will have a dedicated forum here at HTS: *KEN KREISEL Forum*

Be sure to check out the new forum for the KEN KREISEL Historic Timeline and free music downloads featuring some demo tracks from some of Ken's old direct-to-disc recordings.

For more details about KEN KREISEL, see the *Welcome Thread* in the KEN KREISEL forum.

This is all really good stuff that you DON'T want to miss... especially if you are a current or former M&K Sound product owner.

-------------------------------

Along with this great news comes even more fantastic news... you could win our review unit of the KEN KREISEL DXD-12012 model subwoofer valued at $2995.

*KEN KREISEL INTRODUCES HIS NEXT GENERATION OF STUDIO AND ULTIMATE HOME THEATER PUSH-PULL-PULSAR™ SUBWOOFER SYSTEMS… INNOVATIVE, ELEGANT, AND MORE POWERFUL THAN EVER!*

[img]http://www.hometheatershack.com/images/kreisel_dxd12012.jpg[/img]

You will definitely want to check out the details of this awesome giveaway.

*KEN KREISEL Ultimate Subwoofer Giveaway*

Membership at Home Theater Shack just keeps getting better and better!

Thank YOU for being a member!







--------------------------------


----------



## gsmollin (Apr 25, 2006)

Welcome back, Ken. I am an M&K owner- sort of. While I never could afford a pro-level sub from M&K, I was able to assemble a unit from parts I bought after the bankruptcy sale. It was a sad story to hear of the demise of a company who pioneered the satellite-subwoofer concept that is so prevalent today that many people don't even know it was not always this way.

But that's history, and now it is good to hear that you're back! I look forward to hearing some great things. Does your new design have push-pull drivers in it?


----------

